# Cleaning the shutter curtain



## Aquarium Dreams (Apr 22, 2007)

Has anyone tried cleaning the goo from the shutter curtain of the early canon eos cameras?  I'm trying this:  http://photonotes.org/articles/oily-shutter/  I've been at it for an hour, and this goo seems neverending.  Next I'm going to try the paper method here:  http://photo.net/bboard/q-and-a-fetch-msg?msg_id=008KDS  Has anyone had any success with this or have any tips?


----------



## Aquarium Dreams (Apr 22, 2007)

Replying to myself: The paper tip in the second link worked like magic!  After poking around with a few pieces of paper, until they started coming out (basically) clean, I wiped down the shutter blades on both sides a couple times.  I fired the shutter about 100 times, using various speeds, and NO GOO!!  I'm going to run a test roll through it tomorrow, but I'm optimistic that it will stay clean for awhile now.


----------



## Alex_B (Apr 22, 2007)

huh, I would be too scared to touch my shutter with anything. it is the most delicate and easiest to break thing in a camera.

.. but then again your hands are still young and steady  congrats for your success!


----------



## Aquarium Dreams (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks Alex.  I bought the camera cheap knowing I would have to clean the goo, so if I messed up, it wouldn't be a big loss.  Ten dollars plus shipping plus two hours of cleaning.  Not bad if it holds up.


----------



## Alex_B (Apr 22, 2007)

Aquarium Dreams said:


> Thanks Alex.  I bought the camera cheap knowing I would have to clean the goo, so if I messed up, it wouldn't be a big loss.  Ten dollars plus shipping plus two hours of cleaning.  Not bad if it holds up.



quite recently i payed around 150 USD to get a new shutter for my film canon ... but that shutter was broken from too much use


----------



## Aquarium Dreams (Apr 23, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> quite recently i payed around 150 USD to get a new shutter for my film canon ... but that shutter was broken from too much use



In that situation, my nimble young hands would have counted for naught.  Though I read somewhere that the actual shutter only costs about 5 USD and the rest is labor.  Is that true?


----------

